# SPOHN rear suspension arms/sway bar



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone here using SPOHN components on their rear suspension, like the rear upper and/or lower control arms and sway bar??

Spohn sent me an email with an awesome July 4th sale and if you all think their stuff is quality and performs well, I may order some parts as the prices are _really_ good with free shipping. (My originals are too worn out.)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

I have adjustable upper control arms from them in my 67 and am very happy with them. I needed the set my pinion angle and they work great.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

TonysGoat said:


> I have adjustable upper control arms from them in my 67 and am very happy with them. I needed the set my pinion angle and they work great.


Thank you, Tony. Appreciate it. I also noticed Bear GFR has used them on his '69. I'm thinking, I'll go ahead and order them. (The price is so low, I can probably sell them if I don't use them without taking a big hit.) BUT, they sound like they'll make a new goat out of my old '68.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

What's "worn out" on the stock boxed arms and rr sway bar? 
the bushings, or are the arms & bar heavily rust pocked?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> What's "worn out" on the stock boxed arms and rr sway bar?
> the bushings, or are the arms & bar heavily rust pocked?


I've checked over the rear lower arms numerous times and they do not appear to be boxed....look like the stock ones on my brother's '70 Malibu. The rubber bushings on both the upper and lower arms are all cracked and little pieces missing from the bushings. No rust on either upper or lower arms except for some light surface rust on the arms. (My '68 GTO came from Southern California), a Fremont car. No rear sway bar on my car. I feel if I put a large bar up front, I'll increase understeer, while installing a rear bar instead will actually improve handling and body lean. PH, your thoughts on this are appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

1968gto421 said:


> Anyone here using SPOHN components on their rear suspension, like the rear upper and/or lower control arms and sway bar??
> 
> Spohn sent me an email with an awesome July 4th sale and if you all think their stuff is quality and performs well, I may order some parts as the prices are _really_ good with free shipping. (My originals are too worn out.)
> 
> Thanks for your input!



Yes, I am. I have their adjustable uppers, lowers, and pro touring sway bar. Great stuff. 

Bear


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Yes, I am. I have their adjustable uppers, lowers, and pro touring sway bar. Great stuff.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Appreciate that info, Bear.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

While we're on the topic of suspension, I was looking at KYB shocks at my local Advance Auto when I took a friend there to get a new battery. The basic KYB Gas Shock
Part No. 343127 for the front looked good to me as did the KYB Rear Gas Shock Part No. 343157. Any thoughts on these as far as ride and handling go? Thanks!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

1968gto421 said:


> While we're on the topic of suspension, I was looking at KYB shocks at my local Advance Auto when I took a friend there to get a new battery. The basic KYB Gas Shock
> Part No. 343127 for the front looked good to me as did the KYB Rear Gas Shock Part No. 343157. Any thoughts on these as far as ride and handling go? Thanks!


Have subscribed to several treads on shocks like this one: Shocks and sway bar for 1968 GTO??

So, lets keep the talk about SPOHN vs modified stock stuff. Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Another thing I recommend is to install control arm mount braces. Spohn doesn't make them, or didn't when I was building my car. I used UMI.

On the arms, I used the chromoly ones with delsphere bushings. I think having spherical bushings on the arms is at least as important as having adjustability because they allow everything to move without all the binding that is inherent with the factory style rubber (or worse, urethane) bushings.


















































Bear


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Another thing I recommend is to install control arm mount braces. Spohn doesn't make them, or didn't when I was building my car. I used UMI.
> 
> On the arms, I used the chromoly ones with delsphere bushings. I think having spherical bushings on the arms is at least as important as having adjustability because they allow everything to move without all the binding that is inherent with the factory style rubber (or worse, urethane) bushings.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks, Bear.


----------

